#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Chemical Engineering Ebooks and Notes Download >  >  Momentum, Heat, and Mass Transfer

## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Download Momentum, Heat, and Mass Transfer by Leo Lue. This book covers the transport of momentum, heat, and mass in non-equilibrium systems. It derives differential balance equations for general properties and introduces the concepts of convective and diffusive flux. These are applied to the conservation of mass. Download the pdf from below to explore all topics and start learning. 





  Similar Threads: heat and mass transfer Heat and Mass Transfer Heat and mass transfer Heat and Mass Transfer Heat and mass transfer by p k nag

----------

